# Sigma MC-11: EF to E-Mount Adapter



## bsbeamer (Feb 19, 2016)

Sigma appears to be getting in on the Metabones market now and will release an MC-11 EF to E-Mount adapter, as well as an SA to E-Mount. Maybe this will work better than the Metabones?

http://nofilmschool.com/2016/02/sigma-canon-ef-sa-sony-e-mount-lens-adapter-mc-11


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 19, 2016)

Is Sigma AF an improvement that you'd want to switch to it?


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 19, 2016)

It might work better than Metabones EF to E-Mount options. They're also controlling the firmware of many of their own lenses, so maybe more of an interest in making it perform better than what's out there currently? Not saying I'd be buying, or that I'll 100% be on Sony in several months... just more interesting developments. Some legit competition for Metabones can't hurt either.


----------

